
Arresting Julian Assange is a priority, says US attorney general Jeff Sessions - Hasknewbie
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2017/apr/21/arresting-julian-assange-is-a-priority-says-us-attorney-general-jeff-sessions
======
tunap
Anyone else notice the surge in "stealthing" stories in MSM? How convenient
that this is exactly what Assange is accused of in Sweden and the
Administration is gearing up to go after him. Removing condom w/o partner's
consent is a shitty practice, granted, but why all the hyperfocus all of the
sudden? It may not be _Fake News©_ , but it appears to be conveniently timed,
possibly even weaponized, news.

Or, perhaps my tinfoil hat is too tight.

------
pseingatl
So much for all the palaver from the U.S. Ambassador to London, among others,
that there were no criminal proceedings against Assange and that Assange
wasn't a target. To any reasonable observer, these were lies at the time and
they are shown to be lies now. Assange will be this generation's Cardinal
Midszenty, imprisoned in the U.S. embassy in Budapest for fifteen years, just
as Assange is imprisoned in the Ecuadorian prison.

------
Safety1stClyde
> Republican politicians expressed fury at the time, accusing Assange of
> treason

How on earth can Assange be guilty of treason? He is not a US citizen.

~~~
dragonwriter
The Constitutional definition of treason doesn't mention citizenship, and
neither does the statutory definition (which, necessarily, is a subset of the
Constitutional one.)

That said, he also doesn't meet the "owing allegiance" requirement of the
statutory definition. He might arguably be an _enemy_ of the United States,
but he can't be a _traitor_ to the United States.

